# 8 years of the same ole same ole



## DawgcityClev (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm really considering leaving this woman (wife) of mine. I've tried before but turned around due to my 5 yr old daughter watching me drive off and it drove me nuts on the highway I couldn't do it. But the wife didn't call while I was gone so that really didn't prove she wanted me back, though she claimed she did.

She's a very bottled up secretive female. And it drives me up a wall to have to badger or verbally bully things out of someone you love. But you'd think after 8 years she would have grown by now. Still lies to me about the simplest things in life. Still acts as if she's single by not telling me things that she does that affects our household. She's horrible at money managing. And she's not very good at paying bills or making strong decisions. 

And to add to all this, she's very fake to me with her personality throughout our relationship. We've only been married 3 years now. And it's been a horror for the most part. We've been real separate even though living in the same household. And this is due to her cheating on me a week BEFORE our marriage, that I've never fully recovered from. I just don't feel she's fully there anymore and her actions speak volumes to me. 

The little lies add to big issues. And things like not answering cell phones when I call and making excuses all the time, or always being defensive when I speak about something major just gives me that horrible feeling I had when I found out she was cheating before. She claims she is defensive because I verbally lash out at her for things she does wrong. I can understand this being part of her answer, but she's been this way since I met her which means her youth is a major part of it as well that she has yet to outgrow or doesn't choose to outgrow. 

As a wife, what should I expect from her? As a husband, what would you guys do at this point?


----------

